# Catching mud minnows



## FUGAZI (Jun 8, 2010)

What is the best way to catch mud minnows? Is a minnow trap a good way, or do you need to use a net? 

What areas are best to target them in?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gahoozle TJ (Jun 8, 2010)

Minnow Trap, throw a hot dog or something like that in there. Throw it in small creek and make sure you have enough weight to keep it in place. If the creek looks about as wide as a ditch it's worth a try but make sure you get your trap before it goes dry at low tide (if the creek does go dry at all).


----------



## smokeblower (Jun 8, 2010)

We have had the best luck catching them on low tide where a small steam leading off from a creek has become blocked creating a water hole.  We pitch the trap in with two pieces of bread rolled into balls and wait about 15 minutes.  Usually there are 150+ minnows.


----------



## ALTAMAHA RIDGERUNNER (Jun 10, 2010)

Try in creeks and small water holes where the tide has gone out and thrapped them in the holes, i use vienna sausage in minnow trap, works great.....


----------



## Fletch_W (Jun 10, 2010)

Crab scraps from a crab boil, Shrimp scraps from a scrimp boil, fish scraps from a fish fry. Much to my woman's shagrin, I always kept a bag of frozen crustacean parts in the freezer. 

But as the others said, if you find a good hole with millions, it doesn't even matter what you put in there. Some people catch them without the trap even being baited. They'll just swim in there while swimming around and can't get back out. 

But if you aren't sure about the area, if it's your first time putting a trap there, you should go with shrimp/crab parts or a can of wet catfood, just opened halfway so the scent can escape.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jun 10, 2010)

Another pro-tip: Keep them all, even if you don't think you'll use them all. They will live for weeks in a bucket in your garage. Just don't make the mistake of trying to feed them, the food scraps will just turn the water tepid and kill them. And if any of them do die, make sure to remove them asap. You can mix just a little bit of saltwater from your minnow bucket with the freshwater from your hose. One time I just mixed up tap water with table salt until it tasted salty and kept some alive for two weeks on the front porch in a salad bowl.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Jun 10, 2010)

i use dog food, it works good. also look for culvert pipes to put them near, you can also catch them with a cast net if you have them in a hole or an area where they are congregated!


----------

